

On Debt Collectors - mnemonik
http://lbrandy.com/blog/2010/02/on-debt-collectors/

======
kurtosis
Whoa, the same thing happened to me with a guy named Sam, only I was a bit
naive, and foolishly gave the debt collection scumbags my information early in
the ordeal. Some collection agent actually called my family far far away
looking for "Sam". I eventually learned lot about this person, and came to be
very sympathetic to him. Be careful! Don't go bust, apparently it really sucks
to be poor.

